# weather



## pierdweller (Apr 16, 2003)

Im going to Virginia Beach soon, can someone tell me what the weather's going to be like for this weekend?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

COASTAL MARINE FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WAKEFIELD VA
336 PM EDT THU MAY 1 2003

VIRGINIA PORTION OF THE CHESAPEAKE BAY...CURRITUCK SOUND AND ATLANTIC
COASTAL WATERS FROM FENWICK ISLAND DE TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT NC OUT
20 NAUTICAL MILES.

ANZ656-658-020900-
COASTAL WATERS FROM CAPE CHARLES LIGHT TO NC-VA BORDER OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM NC-VA BORDER TO CURRITUCK BEACH LIGHT OUT 20 NM-
336 PM EDT THU MAY 1 2003


SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY FOR SEAS EXPECTED SAT

TONIGHT
S WINDS 15 KT. SEAS 3 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

FRI
S WINDS 10 KT BECOMING SE IN THE AFTERNOON.
SEAS 3 FT BUILDING TO 4 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE MORNING.

FRI NIGHT
E WINDS 5 TO 10 KT BECOMING SW 5 KT. SEAS
4 FT...MAINLY IN E SWELL. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS.

SAT
W WINDS 5 TO 10 KT BECOMING N 15 KT IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 FT BUILDING TO 5 FT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

SAT NIGHT
N WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 5 FT. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS IN THE EVENING.

SUN
NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 FT.

SUN NIGHT
NE WINDS 15 KT BECOMING N. SEAS 4 FT.


----------



## pierdweller (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks, Cdog.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Uh Oh...looks like friday night is gonna be rockin! Gonna be a wet one but I will be sure to snag a rain coat from walmart and be there for the slay fest to come!


----------

